# Converting a TREK 1000 Options



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

This week I became very interested in Cyclocross. I had never heard of it until an email popped up and I started researching it. The bad thing is I do not have much money at all and was wondering if there were any options to convert a TREK 1000 so maybe I could try a race or two this season. 

I have tried to do as much research as I can about doing this and just putting on Cyclocross tires do not seem like an option. I had thought about maybe just trying some 700x30's just to try it out, but I am afraid even that might not work.

One option I read was putting in a Cyclocross fork, but I did not know if the rear tires would have enough room. 

So I thought of just putting my components from my Trek 1000 into a cyclocross frame and fork, but did not know if this would be a good option. I guess my thought was that maybe I could make a few changes now and if I liked it make more as time went along.

I also did not know if putting in cantilever brakes would be hard or expensive. I do not think mud would be too much of an issue however.

Any advice ideas would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

The Trek 1000 frame even with a cyclocross fork probably won't work. I was able to pull it off using an 80's model steel road bike, but newer road frames just don't allow much clearance. You might be able to find a decent steel or aluminum CX frame for only a couple hundred bucks.

Nearly all of your road components can be useful for transferring to a CX frame. You might want to change your front chainring setup though. You could use the 53/39 setup as is (probably end up using the 39 the whole time), but it would be better if you could swap the 53 for a 46 or 48. Or you could go for a single ring setup and change the 39 to a 42 and put an outer chain guard in place of the 53. With the single ring you could ditch the front derailleur too and use an inexpensive chain watcher, etc. Also, it would help if your rear cassette went at least up to 25t or greater for your biggest cog.

You can find chainrings and other goodies at http://www.cyclocrossworld.com.

Your road wheels might not work real well if they are a low spoke variety. Cyclocross will beat on your wheels, so think about whether those wheels could stand up to it, or maybe they best should be saved as a backup road wheelset.

As far as canti brakes, you could probably just get something inexpensive like Avid Shorty's, which have worked fine for only occasional muddy racing for me. Note that you will need to make sure that you also get a cable hanger for the front brake like this:
http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...oretype=&estoreid=&pagename=Show All Products
If you need to get an aftermarket headset for your CX frame, you can find them at http://www.cyclocrossworld.com with cable hangers included. You also might also need to get some spacers along with the cable hanger so that you can get your stem setup at the right height for your fork. You shouldn't have to worry about a cable hanger for the rear brake, because the CX frame should have that built in. But check to make sure of course.


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

GearDaddy,

Thank you for the very, very helpful post. I was starting to lean against this idea, but I am more interested now than before. I want to see if I am understanding the things I would need to pull this off. Please correct me if I am wrong. 

Cyclocross Frame
Cyclocross Fork
Avid Shorty's or something similar
Cable Hanger

Are these the necesities? Is there anythign else I would need at all to put everything back together?

Am I understanding correctly that the Aftermarket headset would be optional but not necessary in the beginning?

I also would probably change out some of the chainrings, but maybe no in the beginning. I would also get a new cassette, but probably when I bought a second wheel set, which may not be for a few months.

Also would there be any specialty tools I needed other than something to pull of the crankset.

Thanks again for all the help,
John


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

If you get a frame with an integrated headset, or if you find a used frame already with an aftermarket headset, then you don't need to also get a headset. It would be easiest if you can find a used frame/fork combo (e.g. on Ebay or something).

As far as special tools, you could probably get by without any. If you have to install an aftermarket headset, then using a headset press would make things easier. But I've done it the poor man's way many times before using "normal" tools. 

You might also need to cut your fork to the right length etc. if you get a new fork separate from the frame. Don't forget that you'll probably need to get spacers (You can get spacer "kits" that have different sizes to combine to get the right stem height) to fit the stem on your fork properly with the cable hanger, etc. If you haven't done this stuff before and you're afraid of screwing something up then you can take it to an LBS to do it right.


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

If I got something like this would I still need the spacers and cable hanger?

http://www.performancebike.com/shop/Profile.cfm?SKU=25729&item=30-0787&slitrk=search&slisearch=true


Thanks again


----------



## GearDaddy (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks like it already comes with a cable hanger, so you're good there. You'll have to cut the fork to length, so you'll need the spacers to get the right length. You can get this for instance: http://www.nashbar.com/profile.cfm?...&pagename=Shop by Subcat: Headset Accessories

I'm not sure how old your Trek 1000 is, but if it's old enough it might have a 1" steerer tube on the fork, which means your stem won't fit. Double check if it's 1-1/8" like all newer bikes are, then you'll be OK. Otherwise you'll need a different stem.

It can be tricky to cut the fork to the right length properly, install the star nut, etc. Again, use your LBS to do this if you're not comfortable. 

Typically, you'll want to have your handlebars a bit higher than on your road bike setup. For instance, my road bike setup has about a 3 cm drop, but my CX setup has the bars level with the seat. So, measure the fork steerer tube for cutting with cable hanger, spacers, and your stem on it to get the right height and go for it. If you end up needing a lot of spacers to get the bar setup high enough, then you might want to get a different stem with more rise instead.

Good luck.


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

The Kenda Kwick 700x30c tires will probably fit that frame-how much clearance do you have now with road race tires?.
they are only $12 at nashbar. Might be worth a try.
I run them on my 1985 trek 660 road frame and they work fine. They will not be the best in the mud and muck, but are really fast on the hardpack, They will give you a taste of CX.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Be careful trying to convert or adapt your Trek. By putting a bike together in this manner, you'll likely spend a bunch of money and then only end up with a bike that is barely worthy of cross. There are entry level bikes (see Redline Conquest Pro) that will get you rolling on a solid rig for under $800. This may seem like a lot, but consider how much you will spend on tires, fork, brakes, etc and what you'll end up with using the Trek.

You might also consider going the used route by checking out a local race or the LBS. You could pick up a used frame or bike (check eBay) and you would be miles ahead of where you are now. You might even query on here - what size frame do you ride?

I was curious so I did a quick check of eBay and here's a NEW 2007 Conquest Sport (54 cm) selling for $559: http://cgi.ebay.com/2007-REDLINE-CO...1654552QQcmdZViewItem?_trksid=p3286.m20.l1116


----------



## tekkamaki (Apr 10, 2007)

That Redline is a nice option- Another option might be the Motobecane Fantom Cross for $550 from Bikesdirect.com.
Its nothing spectacular, but it would get you out racing for not a lot of coin.


----------



## crashbowman (Sep 28, 2008)

The problem with the Redline is it is local only. I am in Texas and I called a bunch of local shops today and everyone had to special order cyclocross bikes. The cheapest they said would be around $1000. I have been looking at the Motobecane Fantom Cross if I was to purchase something new.


----------

